# Loki's dental problems - overbite



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I am just sitting down from a long day with the specialist dentist and Loki. Loki is now lying in my lap with a mouth full of stitches, e-collar for 2 weeks, eating food the consistency of pudding for the next 14 day, no chew toys, fetch, sticks, leaves for that period of time. How am I going to deal with this miserable puppy for 2 weeks! He is already trying to get the collar off and he is still groggy from the anesthesia.

I knew before I got him that he had an overbite but I wasn't overly concerned. Well that has changed now. The dentist explained to me this morning that Loki has a traumatic malocclusion 2. That is an overbite severe enough that the lower teeth cause injury to the palate and the upper teeth. 

In Loki's case, the bottom puppy canines are catching on the upper teeth inhibiting the bottom jaw from growing. 

With young puppies they start by doing selective extraction of the puppy teeth to allow the maximum amount of growth genetically possible. Today they removed all of Loki's bottom puppy incisors and the canines and two permanent teeth. 

We hope and pray that this will allow the jaw to grow enough to both allow the canines to come in in a place that won't interfere with the palate or upper teeth, as well give enough room for other permanent teeth that you can see on the x-ray are growing at angles not straight up to straighten up before they come in. 

We are going to have to continue to evaluate next steps as needed as the permanent teeth erupt which will still be a few more weeks or months. If removing the puppy teeth doesn't solve the problem, then the permanent canines may have to be removed, or shaved down, or he might need orthodonture. 

The breeder told me - "I did want to tell you that he does have an over bite. My vet felt that if the canines come in and line up correctly it wouldn't be too bad. Also the top jaw does grow faster than the bottom so the bottom could catch up. " I really feel like that over simplified what the repercussions might be. 

Also, the dentist told me today that I needed to tell the breeder how severe it is so she can avoid breeding the parents of the dog in the future. He thought it was a genetic defect severe enough that I should be looking at the pet purchase protection (lemon) law. Of course there isn't one in the state I purchased the puppy. 

I am venting to all of you that understand. Parvo, Giardia, and now these dental issues in the first 4 weeks is taking its toll on me and him. He is a precious little dog that doesn't deserve all this misery.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Barbara, I am so sorry for your poor Loki to have had all these problems. He should be a happy go lucky puppy instead of dealing with all of these issues. I can only imagine how hard this has been on you since you got him. You are in my thoughts and prayers for strength to see you through these hard times with your puppy and I wish nothing but healing and future good health for your sweet Loki.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Barbara, I am so sorry. I hope and pray that in time his jaw will grow and his adult teeth will come in properly placed. Rudy was diagnosed with something similar. They called it base narrow mandibular. He had his lower baby canines extracted at 4 months old. The dentist and our vet wanted to give the adult lower canines a chance to grow in place. His lower baby canines were hitting the roof of his mouth causing blisters. Our vet said the sooner we did the extractions, the better. He also said that if they didn't grow in place, we would be looking at filing down the canines, possible extractions of the lower canines or orthodontics. Luckily in time, Rudy's jaw grew properly and his lower adult canines came in properly in place. Hopefully in time, Loki's jaw will grow and his adult canines will grow in properly. Wishing you and Loki the best. Get well soon Loki! You are a sweetie.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor baby! Seriously hoping this all works out.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry that you and Loki have had to go through all of this. He is so precious and a lucky little guy to have a mom like you.
Hoping Loki is feeling better soon!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

So sad that your little Loki has had such a rough start. Hopefully this will take care of the problem and everything will grow properly.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Lisa T. said:


> Barbara, I am so sorry. I hope and pray that in time his jaw will grow and his adult teeth will come in properly placed. Rudy was diagnosed with something similar. They called it base narrow mandibular. He had his lower baby canines extracted at 4 months old. The dentist and our vet wanted to give the adult lower canines a chance to grow in place. His lower baby canines were hitting the roof of his mouth causing blisters. Our vet said the sooner we did the extractions, the better. He also said that if they didn't grow in place, we would be looking at filing down the canines, possible extractions of the lower canines or orthodontics. Luckily in time, Rudy's jaw grew properly and his lower adult canines came in properly in place. Hopefully in time, Loki's jaw will grow and his adult canines will grow in properly. Wishing you and Loki the best. Get well soon Loki! You are a sweetie.


Lisa - Thanks. It is encouraging to hear others have been through the same issues. I hope Loki's outcome is as positive as Rudy's. Now, just to get through 2 weeks with the cone of shame and no toys. He is already going crazy this morning scratching the cone and trying to bite things. UGH!


----------



## njsmommy (Apr 19, 2016)

OH my gosh, I am so sorry to hear that! That poor baby:frown2:

You had responded to me last week when we visited the dental vet specialist about our pup's dental woes (he has an underbite and the bottom canines hit two top incisors, causing them to grow sideways). I followed up with our breeder and she is going to look at his bite this weekend. Our contract has wording about her covering expenses for health issues related to genetics, should they arise (I need to check the exact wording). Can you go back and see what your contract says? I'm hoping she will cover or at least chip in some for this. We paid for 6 baby teeth pulled already, plus the specialist consult. We go back to the specialist in 6 weeks to make sure the teeth that haven't erupted yet (there are quite a number and we can see them on the X-rays so we know they are there) are starting to come through, plus he will need the sideways growing incisors pulled. This is just tough on those little sweeties and costly for us too!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about this. It must be terrible having to go through this for the next 2 weeks. Breeders like this make me really mad. They should be completely up front with you and shouldn't even take money for the poor pup and the owner who has to deal with this situation. You are a great Mom. I hope for the best for little Loki and for you!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Heartbreaking to hear that Loki is miserable. He's gone through so much. Hoping this to passes soon and he can resume enjoying puppyhood.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..I feel horrible for you and your baby. Hope he is good as new soon!!:smile2:


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow. So sorry to hear about this new issue after the trouble with the Parvo and Giardia. The little fellow deserves this in no way, shape or form. It is so sad to read about what some of these puppies go through when they are so young. Wishing him the best and you as well. Tucker sends Loki puppy licks and get well wishes.0


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

So sorry to hear this Barbare Hope Loki will be okay soon.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry! I have never seen an overbite so severe.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Tom King said:


> So sorry! I have never seen an overbite so severe.


Tom - you can see from this picture just how short his lower jaw is. He is more of a trooper than I am at this point. I just want him to be able to have fun! Soon enough. Other than the health issues he is a precious little dog. I found a Leanlix stick - bacon flavored - at the dog food store so at least we have been able to keep up positive reinforcement. He loves licking it as a training treat.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor baby. Hoping this all gets resolved enough for little boy to his active, fun self soon.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a exotic shorthair kitten that had dental issues due to it's flat face. I know it's difficult to positively to say a bite will be perfect, but that was something I did ask about since I had a problem in the past. I remember now upsetting it was. Fortunately there are dental specialists to correct bites. I'm so sorry Loki and you have to got through this rough time.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Good news today. Breeder agreed to reimburse me the price of the dog. That helps considerably with the dental work. I am so in love with Loki but I have to admit the costs were adding up.

One more week and the cone comes off. Hopefully, no more issues until he gets neutered!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great news, Barbara. I hope Loki continues to get better and have a growth spurt in that lower jaw!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's wonderful news! He such a cute little one!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> Tom - you can see from this picture just how short his lower jaw is. He is more of a trooper than I am at this point. I just want him to be able to have fun! Soon enough. Other than the health issues he is a precious little dog. I found a Leanlix stick - bacon flavored - at the dog food store so at least we have been able to keep up positive reinforcement. He loves licking it as a training treat.


I LOVE when they sleep on their back. He is so cute. Such great news to hear breeder is offering reimbursement. Hope Loki is well on the way to recovery and a happy puppy life.


----------

